# International Homonyms



## Bienvenidos

Do you know of any words that sound the same between languages, but have completely different meanings:

*Farsi to English*
*Shush *(Farsi - Six, English - INTERJECTION shush! as in be quiet)
*Oo *(Farsi - him/her/that, English -INTERJECTION oo! as in interesting)
*No *(Farsi - Nine, English - No)
*Beest *(Farsi - Twenty, English - Beast)
*Go *(Farsi - shit/feces, English - Go)

*Pashto to English*
*Khor* (Pashto - sister, English - whore)
*Mor *(Pashto - mother, English - more)

*Ancient Latin to Farsi*
Amicus (Latin - Friend, Farsi - this vagina)
Inimicus (Latin - enemy, Farsi - this vagina)
Ager (Latin - field/plain, Farsi - if, slightly different pronounciation)

Sorry for the vulgarities. These are the only ones I can think of.

*Bien*


----------



## vince

tú is not of Farsi origin. Most likely, the Farsi and Spanish words both evolved from the same ancient Indo-European word.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Oh, thank you for letting me know.  I was under the assumption that one came from the other, but anyway, thanks! 

*Bien*


----------



## Whodunit

*German-English:*
nein (no) - nine
drei (three) - dry
Handy (cell phone) - handy
Bett (bed) - bet

I can't think of any more this night.


----------



## diegodbs

Turkish "su" = water
Spanish "su" = your

Turkish "el" = hand
Spanish "el" = the

Turkish "para" = money
Spanish "para" = for

Greek "pan" = all (neuter)
Spanish "pan" = bread


----------



## Whodunit

I just remembered a funny pun I once saw in a German TV show. The number 10'000 is pronounced like "ashrat alaf" in Arabic. "Ashrat" is turn sounds like "Arschratt(e)" in German and that means something like "bastard" or   "motherf***er" (literally: ass rat)


----------



## chuff

The word for *institute* in both Romanian AND Russian sounds the same as it does in English...

*Some Romanian ones:*
_şut_ - shot (neutn) / "shoot"
_crai _- emperor (mascn) / "cry"
_ai_ - you (fam.) have / "I"
_şi_ - and / "she"


That's all I can think of...


----------



## Brazilian dude

German Kuh (cow), Dutch koe (cow), French cou (neck), Japanese ku/kyuu (nine), Spanish/Italian cu (q) sound like Portuguese cu "ass"

Macedonian dedo (grandfather) sounds like Portuguese/Spanish dedo "finger".

Polish droga (road) sounds like Portuguese/Spanish/Catalan/Italian droga (drug).

Polish kurwa (whore) sounds like Portuguese/Spanish/Catalan/Italian curva (curve, bend).

Polish dupa (butt) sounds like Romanian după (after).

Japanese fude (paintbrush) sounds like the colloquial pronunciation of Portuguese foder (to f**k).

Brazilian dude


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hungarian *Kurva* sounds exactly to Portuguese *Curva*... but... *Kurva* means _prostitute _and *curva* means _curve_ or _bend_


----------



## Bienvenidos

More:

*Farsi-English*
Say (Farsi - three, English - say)
Carr (Farsi - work/responsibility, English - car)

*Bien*


----------



## Marijka

*English ->  Polish
*baton* ->  *baton = chocolate bar
divan ->  dywan = carpet
chalet -> szalet = toilet
gymnasium -> gimnazjum = secondary school
lecture -> lektura = reading, set book
lunatic-> lunatyk = somnabulist, sleep-walker


----------



## Pivra

Thai "Para-" prefix for big
Spanish "Para" = for

Thai "Yet" = F_ck
English "yet" = yet

Thai "Nám" = water
Thai "Nam" = name
Hindi "Nam" = name

Thai "Fak" = melon
English "Fu..k" = ......an act of intercourse

Thai "Ma" = to come
French "Ma" = my


----------



## Honour

english: each
turkish: iç (sounds shorter but very similar) drink (imperative)

italian: avro (i will have)
turkish: avro (euro)

english: car
french: car (since, for, because)
turkish: kar (snow[noun])

italian: fare (to make/to do)
turkish: fare (mouse)

english: chin
turkish: çin (china)

english: john
turkish: can (the spirit that keeps one alive, life)

french: eric
turkich: erik (plum)

english: sick
turkish: sik (slang and moreover it is really rude) (penis)

spanish: sol (sun)
turkish: sol (left)

spanish: sin (without)
english: sin

french: son (his/her)
turkish: son (end/final)


----------



## Tisia

*English-->Persian*

Man--> (man=I)
Raft--> (raft=went)
None--> (nan=bread)
Sheer--> (shir= lion,milk,faucet)
Goal--> (gol=flower)
Key--> (ki=who)
Board--> (bord=took)
John--> (jan=soul)
In--> (in=this)
Sure--> (shur=salty)
and more......

Tisia


----------



## Camui

japanese - spanish

-baka  idiot - cow (vaca)
-ano  that - anus (ano)
-nabe pot - ship (nave)
-guai state - cool (guay)
-kama stove - bed (cama)
-kasa umbrella - house (casa)
-aki autum - here (aquí)
-pan bread - bread ---> the only one related
-oka hill - goose (oca)
-ada enemigo - fairy (hada)
-moto origin - motorbike (moto)
-mono thing - monkey (mono)

and so so on....

All this words sound similar, the japanese and spanish languages share the same five vocals, there are many words sounding the same in both languges but meaning compleatly different things


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tisia said:
			
		

> *English-->Persian*
> 
> Man--> (man=I)
> Raft--> (raft=went)
> None--> (nan=bread)
> Sheer--> (shir= lion,milk,faucet)
> Goal--> (gol=flower)
> Key--> (ki=who)
> Board--> (bord=took)
> John--> (jan=soul)
> In--> (in=this)
> Sure--> (shur=salty)
> and more......
> 
> Tisia


 
Great, Tisia!  Thanks for adding to the list  

*Mamnoon/Tashakkur  *

And thank you to everyone else, as well! Keep them coming!

*Bien*


----------



## Tisia

Here is more Bien
......and more....
*English-->Persian:*
Lab--> (lab=lib)
Bill--> (bil=Shovel)
Fill--> (fil=elephant)
Rag--> (rag=vein)
Gap-- (gap=caht)
Cook--> (kuk=set)
Dell--> (del= heart)
dome--> (dam=trap)

*Tisia*


----------



## macta123

Il y a - There is/are (French)  
Ilya - Negation (for Verbs) in [ Malayalam ]


----------



## Mutichou

*English -> German*
gift -> Gift (poison, not really the same meaning !)

*English -> French*
four -> four (oven)
decade (ten years) -> décade (ten days)

*Spanish -> French*
subir (to rise) -> subir (to undergo)
salir (to go out) -> salir (to dirty)


----------



## Tino_no

Spanish-English

Once (eleven) - Once



German -English

Elf (eleven) - Elf


----------



## Whodunit

Tino, "homonyms" are words that sound very similar. "Once" (SP) and "once" (EN) are pronounced very differently, so they are no homonyms.


----------



## Honour

@mutichou 
@tino_no

friends, as far as i have noticed, the words should sound similar. 
*once* in english and in spanish, and, *decade* and *four* in french and english have really different and distinctive pronounciations.


----------



## vince

four (English) is close to fort (French) (meaning fort, or strong)

vier (German for 4) is close to English fear
sechs (German for 6) is close to French sexe and English sex

vor (German for before) is close to English four
bekommen (German for "to obtain") is close to English "to become"

pire (French for worse/worst) is close to English pier/peer


----------



## J. Harvey88

demande: French (to ask) [politely]

demand: English - to demand [not so polite]

This is one contrast I always thought was funny. 

Oh, and in Japanese, 'go', which means 5. English, obviously, it sounds like go. As in, to go somewhere.


----------



## Tino_no

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Tino, "homonyms" are words that sound very similar. "Once" (SP) and "once" (EN) are pronounced very differently, so they are no homonyms.



Thanks for the correction! hehe 

Salduos!


----------



## Whodunit

vince said:
			
		

> sechs (German for 6) is close to French sexe and English sex


 
That's not correct. The first "s" in "sechs" is pronounced softly, like the "z" in English "zip".



			
				vince said:
			
		

> vor (German for before) is close to English four and for
> bekommen (German for "to obtain") is close to English "to become"


 


			
				J. Harvey88 said:
			
		

> demande: French (to ask) [politely]
> 
> demand: English - to demand [not so polite]


 
We are not searching for words that are close to each other, but for those that sound similar. "bekommen" has the ending "-en" and the "o" is different.

"demande" is not the infitive that corresponds to "to ask". It could be the verb of the first person singular "je demande" or the imperative "demande!" However, it has an a nasal that does not exist in English; so the a's are pronounced very differently.


----------



## J. Harvey88

I beg to differ: when spoken by a British person, or another dialect of English such as some regional variations in the United States, the conjugated form demande sounds quite like the way it would be pronounced in the aforementioned dialects/proper English. Even a little of the nasalisation comes through, too, sometimes, especially when affecting a pompous manner.  

Thanks for your help on my latin! Would the correct definition of prosequor be to honour with?


----------



## Bienvenidos

These have very similar pronounciation:

*Muttur (Farsi - Cooked/Baked Peas, English - Mutter)*

*Bien*


----------



## wsitiplaju

In Mandarin Chinese, you answer the phone by saying, “wei?”  I would not want a Mexican to be calling, and think I was calling him “güey” (something like “dude,” but much worse-sounding).


----------



## Whodunit

J. Harvey88 said:
			
		

> I beg to differ: when spoken by a British person, or another dialect of English such as some regional variations in the United States, the conjugated form demande sounds quite like the way it would be pronounced in the aforementioned dialects/proper English. Even a little of the nasalisation comes through, too, sometimes, especially when affecting a pompous manner.


 
That's interesting. I'd like to listen to a person who pronounce them almost the same. But what happens to the "e"? In French, it is almost silent (at most a schwa), but e's are usually pronounced between two consonants in English. 



> Thanks for your help on my latin! Would the correct definition of prosequor be to honour with?


 
You should ask about that in the respective thread.


----------



## vince

Whodunit said:
			
		

> That's not correct. The first "s" in "sechs" is pronounced softly, like the "z" in English "zip".
> 
> 
> We are not searching for words that are close to each other, but for those that sound similar. "bekommen" has the ending "-en" and the "o" is different.
> 
> "demande" is not the infitive that corresponds to "to ask". It could be the verb of the first person singular "je demande" or the imperative "demande!" However, it has an a nasal that does not exist in English; so the a's are pronounced very differently.



Aren't we being a little picky here 

the thing about languages is that they have different phonologies. You aren't going to get two words to sound exactly the same, there are almost always only similar pronunciations, not identical. If we strictly adhered to only identical pronunciations, the number of homonyms would be virtually non-existent.

For sechs, there aren't that many German words that have an initial "s", so that's the closest I could find.

I wrote down bekommen because it's the infinitive, I could have written down "bekomm", an imperative form, would that be good enough? Even then, the vowel in e and the vowel in o is not exactly the same as the English ones.

Oh yes, German dir (to you) and deer I would consider them "homonyms" despite the German and English r's being different and English's "deer" basically having a diphthong for the eer sound. Same thing with mir (to me) and mere.


----------



## Bienvenidos

More Farsi-English

*Kard (Farsi - Knife, English - Card)*
*THESE SOUND EXACTLY THE SAME!  *

*Bien*


----------



## Bienvenidos

Más: 

*Khokí (Farsi - Gray, English - Hockey)*

*Bien*


----------



## übermönch

Russian фарт = lucky case
English fart

German Herr = Mister/Master/Man
Russian хер = male genitalia
Mongol хер = source

Russian кот = male cat
German Kot = excrement

Polish Kurva = (vulg.) prostitue
Kurve, Curve, Curva etc etc = Curve

Sorry for the vulgarities, it's just the thing that are more commonly known & easier memorizable.


----------



## optimistique

*English - Dutch*

Cut - _kat_ (cat)
Laugh - _laf_ (cowardly)
Hi! - _haai_ (shark)
Lake - _leek_ (layman)/ with Australian accent also _lijk_ (corpse)
Cake - _keek_ (looked [past tense of 'to look'])/ same here: _kijk_ (look)
Liquor - _likker_ (someone who licks)

*Norwegian - Dutch

*kast! (throw!) - _kast_ (cupboard)
jeg (I) - _jij_ (you [singular])

*German - Dutch
*
anbraten (fig. to flirt with) - _aanpraten_ (talk [smbd] into [smth])

*French - Dutch

*casse! (break!) - _kas_ (greenhouse)
lac (lake) - _lak_ (varnish)


The possibilities for _French - Dutch_ are endless, but mostly not really interesting (like these).


----------



## Whodunit

vince said:
			
		

> For sechs, there aren't that many German words that have an initial "s", so that's the closest I could find.


 
I'm not sure I understand your point here. What do you mean by "iniitial s"? An "s" at the beginning of a word? A soft "s" that is represented by [z]? Sorry, but I'm a bit lost.


----------



## übermönch

btw, afaik the swedish word for 6 is 'sex'.


----------



## lbc

English: glass
Serbian: glas (voice)

English: put
Serbian: put (road)

English: my
Serbian: maj (may)

...

English: star
Serbian: star (old)

English: paradise
Serbian: paradajz (tomato)

English: list
Serbian: list (paper)

English: on
Serbian: on (he)

English: here
Serbian: hir (caprice, fad)

English: deem
Serbian: dim (smoke)

English: pop
Serbian: pop (priest)

English: rock
 Serbian: rok (agreement period, expiry date)

English: look
Serbian: luk (short - onion) (long - curve, curved line)

English: some
Serbian: sam (short - I "am") (long - alone)


----------



## demoore

Chinese, 沙漠 (sha mo) : desert
French, chamaux : camel
Exactly the same prononciation.
It's easy to remember as camels live in desert.


----------



## ronanpoirier

This is an interesting one:

The sentence "it's only to demand" sounds really close to "solitudine" (loneliness in Italian)

it'S OnLY TO DEMAnd" --> SOLITUDInE (the only difference is that "n")


----------



## Chazzwozzer

In addition to diegodbs and Turk:

*Here's my list for Turkish:*
* Turkish*: şâd (*archaic* happy)
*English: *sad

*Turkish:* server (*Ottoman* one who rules)
*English:* server (one who serves)

*Turkish:* post (pelt)
*English:* post

* Turkish:* beter (worse)
*Dutch: *beter (better)

*Turkish: *alt (low)
*Catalan:* alt (high)

*Turkish: *su (water)
*Basque:* su (fire)

*Turkish: *kayak (ski)
*Eskimo:* qayak (small boot)


----------



## cufnc

cheese (Hindi: thing)
hum (Hindi: we)
cub (Hindi: when) (although there's a slight "h" sound added in Hindi it's not too noticeable)
or (Hindi: and)


----------



## DrWatson

I remember when we had visitor students from Italy, they found particularly amusing the Finnish sentence: _Katso merta. _It means"Look at the sea" and is pronounced very similar to the Italian swearwords _cazzo_ and _merda.

_Others that come to my mind are:
*Finnish: *veri (blood)
*English: *very

*Finnish: *moka (*colloquial* error, fault)
*English: *mocha

*Finnish: *väri (colour)
*English: *vary

*Finnish: *suu (mouth)
*English: *sue

*Finnish: *tai (or)
*English: *tie

*Finnish: *meni (went *3rd person singular*)
*English: *many

*Finnish:* kasa (pile)
*Italian, Spanish:* casa (house)


----------



## Encolpius

Funny thread. 

German Fass (barrel) = Hungarian fasz (vulgar word for male genital)
German Kuli (pen) = Hungarian kuli (shit)

French cour (yard) = Hungarian kúr (vulgar word for copulation)


----------



## Fray Luis

After: In German this word means anus.

Ano: In Czech means yes. In Japanese, that one. In Bubi, language from Equatorial Guinea, formerly a Spanish province, mouth. But in Spanish (precisely in Spanish!) it means anus.

Ars: Art in Latin. Sounds like British English arse (American ass). Many towns in France have this name, and there's even a French political party called ARS (Action Républicaine et Sociale)

Ass: In German means ace.

Aterrar: In Portuguese, to land. In Spanish, to frighten.

Autista: In Spanish, autistic. In Italian, automobile driver.

Balle: In French, ball (for playing). In Swedish, dick (penis)

Bock: In German it's used for the male of some animals. In Turkish means shit.

Bosta: In Maltese, enough. In the southern cone of South America is a common word for animal dung, such as a cow or horse.

Brando: In Portuguese, soft. In Esperanto, hard liquor.

Bucho: In Portuguese, belly. In Esperanto, buŝo means mouth and sounds the same.

Cacata:In Italian means a cockatoo. In the Dominican Republic it's a kind of tarantula.

Burro: In Spanish means donkey (I don't include Portuguese since the pronunciation is not exactly the same, but in both languages it is in common use to refer to an ignorant person). In Italian, butter.

Być:In Polish is equivalent to the verb to be. Sounds like the English bitch.

Cama: In Spanish, bed. In Catalan, leg.

Carreta:In Spanish, a cart. In Portuguese, a big truck, like a tractor trailer.

Chi: In Italian, who. sounds like the hebrew קיא (vomit).

Cotton: This English word sounds like the hungarian koton (condom).

Cozze: Italian for cockles, which of course they eat. Sounds like German kotze (vomit)

Crachá:I wonder where they got this name in Brazil for an identification tag that you stick to your shirt. Sounds like the French crachá (spit, gob).

Cueca:The Chilean national dance means underwear in Portuguese (male in Brazil and female in Portugal).

Currar: In Spain, a coloquial word for working. In Brazil, vulgar slang for the horrible act of a gang-bang rape (when a bunch of guys rape a poor girl one after the other).

Dam: In Russian and Polish, I will give. But I don't give a damn.

Dankon: Thank you in Esperanto, penis in Japanese.

Dum: In Latin, meanwhile. German dumm means stupid.

Elf:  In German, 11. In Maltese, 1000. Only a difference of a paltry 989.

Engraçado:In Portuguese, cute, funny. Sounds like Spanish engrasado (oiled, greased).

Escova:In Portuguese it means brush. Sounds like the Spanish escoba (broom). Spaniards must be horrified when they hear that their neighbors brush their teeth with a broom.

Eskua: In Basque means hand. But in the language of the Purepecha indians of Mexico it means eye.

Espantoso:In Portuguese means admirable, wonderful, impressive. But in Spanish it means frightening.

Esquisito: In Portuguese, this means bizarre. Since in Spanish it's hard to pronounce exq, and especially Spaniards have a hard time in many cases pronouncing the x, this Portuguese word sounds like Spanish exquisito, which means delicious.

Estofado: In Portuguese means upholstering. In Spanish means stew.

Ez: In Basque it means no. Sounds almost like Spanish es (he/she/it is). It may sound like is, but is not.

Fahrt: German for trip.

Falo:In Portuguese, I speak. In Esperanto, a fall. In Spanish, phallus.

Fan: In Swedish is a swearword, like damn! or shit!

Fart: In French, ski wax. In Catalan, fed up. In Polish, luck. In Swedish, speed.

Fast: In German, almost. Sounds like Hungarian faszt (dick, penis). Not exactly like English fast unless you're British.

Ficka:In Swedish, pocket. Sounds like German ficke (I fuck).

Fikken: Dutch for burning. Sounds like German ficken (to fuck).

Fitta: Thick in Italian, cunt in Swedish.

Foci: Soccer in Hungarian. Sounds like German fotze (cunt).

Folla: Galician for leaf. In Spanish means (he/she) fucks. Same thing happens in Spanish with Italian foglia and Portuguese folha, also meaning leaf.

Frau: German for lady, Catalan for fraud.

Frodo, like the one in The Lord of the Rings. It's Italian for contraband or smuggling.

Galleta: Spanish for cookie. Portuguese homophone galheta means a slap.

Gast:German for guest, Breton for slut.

Gasto: Esperanto for guest, Spanish for expense. Of course, when you have guests you have more expenses.

Gata: In the language of Fiji it's a snake. In Spanish and Portuguese a female cat. Be careful and don't mistake the one for the other.

Glass: Swedish for ice or ice cream. Be careful and make sure it's the right kind of glass before you eat it.

Graça: Portuguese for grace. Sounds like Spanish grasa (grease).

Gris: In Spanish, grey. In Swedish, pig

Hallo, a rare form of hello in English, means goodbye in Hungarian.

Hell: Norwegian for luck, happiness.

Hoor: Dutch for "of course!" Sounds like whore.

Hui: In Maori, a meeting. In German an exclamation of admiration. In Russian and Polish, dick, penis.

Ia: A Japanese coloquial word meaning no. Sounds like German ja (yes).

Ha: Transcription of the Thai word for five. When somebody laughs, it sounds to the Thai as five, five, five. In SMS and chats they always use the abreviation 555 to indicate that something is very funny.

Jeden: Each in German. Sounds like Spanish hieren (they injure).

Jena: The German city sounds in the ears of Spanish speakers as hiena (hyena).

Kak: In Russian, as, like. In Afrikaans, shit.

Kaka: In Swahili, older brother. In Turkman, father. In Icelandic, cake. They all sound like Spanish caca (do-do or childish word for excrement). The Spanish speaker asked: "What did you say they give you in Iceland for your birthday?"

Kanyar: Hungarian for bend. Sounds like Spanish coño (cunt).

Karacho: A coloquial German word for "at full speed", sounds like the Spanish swearword carajo.

Katso merda: Finnish for "I look at the sea". To Italian ears sounds like "cazzo merda". Cazzo is a vulgar slang for penis. Merda means shit.

King: Estonian for shoe.

Kiss: Urine in Swedish.

Kit: In Uigur, a whale. In Arabic, a cat.

Klavo: Key (as of a keyboard) in Esperanto. Sounds like Spanish clavo (a nail, the kind that you hammer).

Kok: Dutch for cook. Like English cock.

Krap: Dutch for tight.

Kulo: Mosquito in Esperanto. Like Spanish culo (ass, derriere).


----------



## Fray Luis

Latir: Spanish for beating (of the heart). Portuguese for barking.

Latte: Italian for milk, German for erection.

Leg: Swedish and Norwegian for I.D. card.

Ligar: In Portuguese, making a phone call. In Spanish, picking up a girl.

Limo: German for lemonade, but a literary word in Spanish for mud.

Limon: French for silt or mud. Sounds like Spanish limón (lemon).

Loco moco: A typical Hawaiian dish. It Spanish it means crazy snot.

Lord: Provençal for dirty.

Luis: Spanish and Portuguese for Louis. In Dutch and Afrikaans means louse.

Magot: In French it's not a maggot, but a Barbary ape.

Mal: Riches, goods, in Arabic. In Spanish mal means evil (like in good and evil), a wrong you do to somebody, anything bad.

Mala: Portuguese for suitcase. In Spanish means bad (like a bad quality suitcase, for example).

Malo: Thank you! in Tongan. In Spanish ¡Malo! is "you bad one" o "you mean one". Sounds definitely childish, but in any case does not show appreciation. In Samoan they also greet you with a Malo! Malo is also wolof for rice (an African language).

Mama: Despite meaning mother in many languages, it means father in Georgian.

Mamá: In Spanish, mommy. In Mandinga, grandfather.

Mancia: In Italian is a tip, like the one you give the waiter. Sounds like Spanish mancha (spot, as when a clumsy waiter spills something on you).

Manko: German for deficit. Sounds like Spanish manco (one-armed or armless).

Mano: In Spanish and Italian means hand. But in Hawaiian means shark.

Mató: Catalan for cottage cheese. In Spanish means (he/she/it) killed.

Menta: Spanish, Portuguese and Italian for mint. But in Latin means penis.

Mirëdita: Hello in Albanese. Sounds like Spanish mierdita (little shit).

Moto: In Spanish, a motorcycle. In Zarma (African language), a car.

Mut: German for courage. Means shit in Albanese.

Nai: Mother in Galician. In Finnish means fucking.

Ne: No in Czech and French. Yes in Greek.

Nine: 9 in English, pronounced like Finnish nain (I fuck).

Noia: In Catalan, a girl. In Italian, something bothersome.

Nomear: In Portuguese this means naming. But in Spanish it sounds as no mear (not to piss).

Orr: Hungarian for nose, sounds like German Ohr (ear).

Øl: Danish for beer. Sounds like German Öl (oil).

Paeng: In Cantonese cheap; in Thai, expensive.

Palco: Means stage in Portuguese. But in Spanish is a box at the theater.

Papai: In Portuguese means daddy, but in Mapudungun (language of the Mapuche indians of Chile) means mommy.


----------



## Fray Luis

Paska: In Ukranian, Easter. In Finnish, shit.

Pau: In Catalan, peace. In Portuguese, a stick.

Pedal: The same in Spanish as in English. But in Polish means a homosexual. I don't know if it's derogatory.

Pee: In Konkani (a language from India) means drinking.

Pene: Italian and Spanish for penis. But in Marathi means drinking.

Pet: In some Slavic languages means five, but in some from Southeast Asia means eight. But in French and Catalan means fart.

Piča: In Czec and Slovak sounds like Spanish picha (dick) but actually means cunt.

Pinga: Literally, it means a drop in Portuguese. It's the name of a kind of firewater in Brazil. I knew a Portuguese lady who, newly arrived in Peru, was offered something to drink. She answered in Portuñol, "aceito una pinga" (trying to say "I'll accept a pinga"). She didn't know that in Perú pinga is nothing more than a slang word for penis, and on top of that, accepting is aceptar in Spanish, whereas aceitar means to grease or oil.

Piss: Cloth or material in Wolof.

Prick: Swedish for dot or point.

Prost!: Cheers! or Here's to...! in German. In Rumanian means stupid.

Puss: Swedisn for kiss. Also, in Spanish pus means pus, matter (in the medical sense).

Pussi: Finnish for bag.

Puta caso: Maybe in Italian. In Spanish puta means whore and caso means case.

Qui: Who in French. Pronounced like the hebrew קיא (vomit).

Rapaz: In Galician and Portuguese it's a boy, a youngster. In Spanish it means bird of pray.

Rat: German for counselor. In French means the same as in English.

Rata: Italian for installment, Spanish for rat.

Rathaus: German for city hall (literally, house of the counsel). The problem is not when a German speaker says it, but when an English speaker pronounces it with his accent and says "rat house".

Refrigerante: In Spanish it's a coolant. In Portuguese a cold soft drink.

Regatta: In Swedish it's not a boat race, but an unfaithful woman.

Res: In Latin, thing. In Catalan, thing. Just the opposite.

Sad: Russian for garden.

Saikou: In Japanese it means the best. Sounds like English psycho.

Sal: Spanish for salt. Sounds like French sale (dirty).


----------



## wbhindyou

English  ->    Malay
air        ->   "air"=water (don't forget when you're at the garage...)


----------



## Fray Luis

Salir: In Spanish, to go out. In French, to make dirty.

Saliva: In Italian it means (he/she) went up. It's not homophone with the drool sense in English, but it is in Spanish.

Sapo: In Ainu, elder sister. In Spanish, toad.

Seis: Six in Spanish, seven in Livonian.

Sekt: German for champagne. Sounds like English sect and French secte.

Semea: In Basque, the son. In Spanish, "se mea" means pisses himself.

Sha: The former Persian sovereign. Sounds like Portuguese chá (tea).

щит: Russian for shield. Pronounced as English shit.

Sinti: German name for the Gypsies and their language, Finnish for sin.

Slips: Swedish for necktie. Slip is sometimes used in Spanish for underwear.

Slut: Swedish for end.

Soet: Sweet in Afrikaans. Sounds like English soot.

Søt: Sweet in Norwegian. Sounds like English soot.

Star: German for cataract (of the eye).

Suyo: Spanish for (his/hers). The Argentine pronunciation of this word coincides with that of Portuguese sujo (dirty).

Szia: Hungarian for hello! Sounds like See ya!

Tentar: In Spanish: to try. In Portuguese: to tempt.

Tripper: German for gonorrhea.

Turma: In Portuguese it's a group of friends, usually children. In some Andean countries is means testicle.

Uno: Spanish and Italian for one, Finnish for idiot.

Ville: French for town. Sounds like Spanish vil (vile).

Visca la Reina!: Catalan for "Long live the Queen". In Southern Spain and Latin America sounds like Spanish "Bizca la Reina" (the Queen is cross-eyed).

Vos: Dutch for fox. In many Latin American countries vos (thou) is still the common word in Spanish for you.

Zigarra: Basque for the mite which causes scabies. Sounds like Spanish cigarra (cicada).


----------

